# 2010 outlander 800



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It runs good through the low end but whem you get about 40 it starts to cut out and act like it's running out of fuel? Amy ideas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fuel pump?


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

I know this probably isn't it but I have to ask are you using the right key I had one of my friends do this


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Not fuel pump. Replaced it yesterday. Only have the one key and it's the full power key.


----------



## bux2dux (Sep 30, 2013)

Fuel filter maybe? Or possibly in the ignition system. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's clutches. What's the best set up for the money ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

John Cannon still doing outtys?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What's his shop called?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't remember


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I haven't heard of him. Is he good?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never mind I think he just does tuning. 

I think everyone uses CVTech clutches on can-am's. But I don't know much about them. I would stay away from Airdam though.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I was thinking qsc but they are on a big back order.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard good things about QSC as well


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I think that's what ostacrusier and them run and they beat the snot out of there atvs


----------

